# Best coil-head tank for flavour



## aktorsyl (28/7/17)

What is the best commercial tank (using coilheads) for flavour these days? Not looking for high-wattage cloud-chuckers, but rather something that focuses on flavour.

I have an iJust S currently, and something like that would be perfect - the iJust is just a little outdated in the flavour department.

I just want something that works while I'm figuring out my RTA wicking problems. I still have my multiple RDA's and MTL setups, but I have zero tanks that I can use at the moment. At some point it's going to become a problem


----------



## CMMACKEM (28/7/17)

RTA wicking problems?

As in you can't get the wicking right? What tank do you have?


----------



## aktorsyl (28/7/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> RTA wicking problems?
> 
> As in you can't get the wicking right? What tank do you have?


An Ammit, an Engine Nano, a Skyclone, a BB....
I'll figure it out eventually - I just want something easy to use in the meantime to keep the frustration levels lower  I don't mind spending some money in order to keep my sanity in check temporarily


----------



## TheV (29/7/17)

I've heard good things about the Uwell Crown III:
https://myuwell.com/pages/crown-iii

Might be a good stress-free option for those days when RNGesus does not want to shine on your builds 

I'm currently left with 2 RDA's and 1 RTA.
I also need to get the wicking down sooner rather than later on the RTA.


----------



## aktorsyl (29/7/17)

Well shit.

Turns out it was the cotton. Not the wicking, my wicking was actually perfectly fine all along. The damn batch of CBv2 I used was all janky. Opened a new packet of CBv2 today (that I bought about a month after the previous one) and immediately felt the difference. Even in the hands the second batch feels fluffy and soft (well, so did the first one, but in comparison this one was much softer).

Wicked my Hadaly (which worked on the first batch). It worked better. That sizzling, popping sound that I got used to was gone.
I moved on to the Ammit, wicked it, and it too was fine.
Then tried the BB on the Exocet, but that thing is an abomination straight out of hell. No difference there, still dry hitting like a Scania running on vodka.
Next up I'm going to try re-wicking the Skyline with the second batch.

I'm going to try the new Streaky Cotton next week, and if it holds up I'm kicking CBv2 in the ass. Batch consistency is a must, for goodness sake.

PS: I did end up ordering a Smok Spirals Plus anyway - because I've heard incredible things about it in the flavour department.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (29/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Well shit.
> 
> Turns out it was the cotton. Not the wicking, my wicking was actually perfectly fine all along. The damn batch of CBv2 I used was all janky. Opened a new packet of CBv2 today (that I bought about a month after the previous one) and immediately felt the difference. Even in the hands the second batch feels fluffy and soft (well, so did the first one, but in comparison this one was much softer).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. Sucks that you had a bad batch on CBv2. Was it bad or fake? Because I recall a fake batch of CBv2 going around recently.

Glad you got the Ammit going with the new cotton. Hopefully it keeps playing nice.
Those BB dry hits ...   

Keep us posted on the Streaky Cotton. Consistency is indeed key. Streaky Cotton is sounding like a good option thus far.


Cool, let us know what the Spirals is like when you get it.


----------



## aktorsyl (29/7/17)

TheV said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Sucks that you had a bad batch on CBv2. Was it bad or fake? Because I recall a fake batch of CBv2 going around recently.
> 
> Glad you got the Ammit going with the new cotton. Hopefully it keeps playing nice.
> Those BB dry hits ...
> ...


Didn't look like a fake batch - they usually have a brighter red ribbon on the logo. Mine looked identical than the second batch. It's proper crap though.

Ammit isn't impressing me with flavour though, have to admit. That said, I am using the 5ml glass.


----------



## TheV (29/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Didn't look like a fake batch - they usually have a brighter red ribbon on the logo. Mine looked identical than the second batch. It's proper crap though.
> 
> Ammit isn't impressing me with flavour though, have to admit. That said, I am using the 5ml glass.


I was kinda hoping that your other batch was fake because I don't really want to see these kind of inconsistencies from them. Oh well. It happens I suppose.

I switched from the 5ml to the 2ml today and I honestly can't say that it has a big impact on flavor for me. Much of the same.
It does not compare to the Excoet (when you get it right) that is for sure. Other than that I don't really have anything else to compare it to.
I'm enjoying it but it might just be a case of ignorance is bliss for me at this point.
Obviously your statement has now sparked some curiosity so I might have to purchase another RTA to compare


----------



## aktorsyl (29/7/17)

TheV said:


> I was kinda hoping that your other batch was fake because I don't really want to see these kind of inconsistencies from them. Oh well. It happens I suppose.
> 
> I switched from the 5ml to the 2ml today and I honestly can't say that it has a big impact on flavor for me. Much of the same.
> It does not compare to the Excoet (when you get it right) that is for sure. Other than that I don't really have anything else to compare it to.
> ...


Wait wait, let me find out how the Spirals is first


----------



## TheV (29/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Wait wait, let me find out how the Spirals is first


You say "wait wait" and I might even agree.
But then I look at the fact that I said I wasn't gonna buy new gear until Vapecon ... and then there was the Billet Box, the Boxer Rader and now the Minikin.
"Wait wait" is apparently something I'm incapable of doing

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kev mac (29/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> An Ammit, an Engine Nano, a Skyclone, a BB....
> I'll figure it out eventually - I just want something easy to use in the meantime to keep the frustration levels lower  I don't mind spending some money in order to keep my sanity in check temporarily


My favorite sub ohm tank is the Clieto by Aspire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crudo (30/7/17)

I tried a lot, Atlantis Evo is the winner for me 
0.5 Ohm at 36.6W was perfect for me.

It beats the cleito in every aspect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaperscloudforum (30/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> What is the best commercial tank (using coilheads) for flavour these days? Not looking for high-wattage cloud-chuckers, but rather something that focuses on flavour.
> 
> I have an iJust S currently, and something like that would be perfect - the iJust is just a little outdated in the flavour department.
> 
> I just want something that works while I'm figuring out my RTA wicking problems. I still have my multiple RDA's and MTL setups, but I have zero tanks that I can use at the moment. At some point it's going to become a problem



I also have the Ammit V2 Dual and the flavour on that is insane with Alien coils!
I have found the Predator Tank to be fair on flavour although some guys would swear by Smok tanks....
Just my humble opinion


----------

